

Perhaps Culture is now the Counterculture - nick_urban
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/113299/leon-wieseltier-commencement-speech-brandeis-university-2013#primary-form

======
johnjlocke
Something that really gets lost in our rush to learn how things are done, is
the ethical implications of whether we should do something. I thought this
article provided some things to think about, particularly on why it is
important to become as well-rounded as possible, and not just in computer
languages.

------
contingencies
Perhaps we need a social science / humanities centric HN.

